
How A College Student Makes 6 Figures From His Dorm Room With A Facebook Game - abrudtkuhl
http://prairiecast.com/hatchlings-and-social-gaming-with-guest-brad
======
clyfe
How is this app monetized? How are most facebook apps monetized?

